# Diamond Rock 2.0 Bow



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I just picked up a new bow and am selling my old one pretty cheap. Take a look.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26871920&cat=214&lpid=&search=diamond&ad_cid=1


----------

